# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Ultra Hal Assistant, chat bot, Zabaware, Inc., Erie, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zabaware, Inc.

Home page - zabaware.com/ultrahal

ultrahal.com

trump.ai

Ultra Hal Assistant on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Zabaware's Ultra Hal Assistant - official promo video

Uploaded on Apr 9, 2011




> Ultra Hal Assistant is an artificial intelligence program created by Zabaware that can act as a personal assistant or companion. Hal is a conversational system (chat bot) that can converse in plain English with the user. Watch this 2 minute promo video to get a basic overview of the software's capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Ultra Hal AI chatbot talks with another Ultra Hal AI bot

Uploaded on Sep 15, 2011




> Zabaware's Ultra Hal is an artificially intelligent chat bot that learns from past conversations (human-to-bot) as well as from observing Twitter conversations (human-to-human). Watch what happens when one Ultra Hal bot has a conversation with another Ultra Hal bot.

----------


## Airicist

"Ask Trump a Question - Artificial Intelligence Chat Bot Parodies Donald Trump - www.trump.ai"
Artificial intelligence company Zabaware, Inc. has turned Trump into a chat bot. An AI engine was loaded with quotes made by presidential candidate Donald Trump and will answer any visitor question with a real quote.

April 1, 2016

----------

